# Wie kann man mit Photoshop CS3  Extended 3D Moddelieren?



## molchedes (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo 
ich habe Photoshop CS3 Extended und Cinema 4D weiss aber nicht ob ich beides verlinken kann oder ein in das andere intigrieren kann.
Ich habe schon mal gegoogelt:
Habe gelesen das man 3D modellieren kan weiss aber nicht wie und wo ich diese Option finde.
Währe froh wenn mir jemand eine Antwort gibt woich diese 3D option findeund wie ich moddeliere ein paar gute Tutorials für den einstiegt.

MFG Molchedes


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Juli 2007)

Bitte les mal die Photoshop Hilfe, da wird schon einiges geklärt.
Auserdem kannst du auch einfach mal ein 3D Model mit PS öffnen (wien normales Bild) ich weis nur gerade nicht welche formate auser MTL noch unterstützt werden.


----------



## molchedes (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo
wo finde ich den diese Hilfe


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Juli 2007)

Also sorry aber wenn du die Hilfe nicht selbst findest solltest du vieleicht nochmal überdenken ob du wirklich Photoshop nutzen willst....


----------



## molchedes (29. Juli 2007)

also wen du die hilfe oben rechts meinst funktioniert nicht bei mir da steh fehler bei der intalation.


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Juli 2007)

Dann führ von der CD eine Reperaturinstallation aus, bzw schau nach ob der Adobe Help Viewer mitinstalliert wurde.


----------



## molchedes (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo
habe es gemacht und funktioniert finde aber nix kannst du mir nicht einfach einen link geben oder es selbst kkurz erklären.
Danke


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Juli 2007)

Molchedes für dich gilt auch die Netiquette, Punkt 15.

Hast du mal im Handbuch nachgesehen?


----------



## molchedes (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo
es tut mir sehr leid aber ich will hier an diesen Punkt weiterkommen und bekomme nix.
Tut mir Leid ich mache es nicht mehr aber ich komme auch nicht mehr weiter.

MFG Molchedes


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Juli 2007)

Hast du denn überhaupt wirklich in die Hilfe geschaut?
Alleine das Wort 3D bringt da einige brauchbare Ergebnisse.


----------



## molchedes (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo
ja habe ich da kommen 22 Punkte:

3D and motion advances 
Place 3D objects in an image (Photoshop Extended) 
Keys for using 3D tools (Photoshop Extended) 
3D files in Photoshop (Photoshop Extended) 
Opening 3D files (Photoshop Extended) 
Editing 3D textures (Photoshop Extended) 
Enable 3D Acceleration (Adobe® Photoshop® CS3 Extended) 
Save 3D files (Photoshop Extended) 
Export measurements, textures, and 3D information 
Transforming 3D models (Photoshop Extended) 
Technical imaging 
About Vanishing Point 
Radiance format 
Retouching and transforming 
Render filters 
Apply the Extrude filter 
Distort filters 
Sketch filters 
Stylize filters 
Apply the Lighting Effects filter 
Work in Vanishing Point 
About high dynamic range images

habe den grösten Teil gelesen, habe auch eine 3DS Max Datei geöffnet und rumprobiert komme aber trotzdem nicht weiter, ich kann es rumdrehen, bewegen und skalieren.
Sonst weiss ich nix mehr.


----------



## molchedes (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo
ich habe in google mal gelesen das man dur 3 Plug-ins in Photoshop CS3E installieren muss um 3D Modelle zu erzeugen.
Da stehen aber keine einzigen Namen nur das was ich oben genannt habe.


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Juli 2007)

Besonders viel mehr kann man in PS mit dem 3D Modell auch nicht machen, PS ist kein Programm um 3D Modeling zu betreiben, die Funktionen sind eher fürs Texturing und Compositing gedacht.



> 3D compositing and texture editing
> Easily render and incorporate rich 3D content into your 2D composites — even edit existing textures on 3D models directly within Photoshop Extended and immediately see the results. Photoshop Extended supports common 3D interchange formats, including 3DS, OBJ, U3D, KMZ, and COLLADA, so you can import, view, and interact with most 3D models.



PS CS3 Extended ist also kein Ersatz für C4D, 3Ds oder Sonstiges, sondern ehe eine Erweiterung um die Zusammenarbeit mit diesen Programmen und PS zu verbessern.

Es gibt allerdings (kostenpflichtige) Plugins welche 3D Modelle aus Photos erstellen können, nur wie das Ergebniss dann am Ende ist sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## modderfreak (30. Juli 2007)

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist die Paths zu exportieren und in einem Modellingprogramm wie 3dsmax zu laden.


----------

